# Stitch Era Universal Scaling Design and Density



## squeed (Dec 22, 2010)

I am trying to shrink down designs that are 8 x 4 for use with a pocket sized logo. I understand with Stitch Era Universal that when you just grab the sizing tool and shrink or expand the design that the stitch density stays the same.

You can change the stitch density by selecting each section of your design and using the slider bars to reduce or enlage it, and if you have the density box checked, SEU presumably changes the density for you.

I find that on a multi section design that when you reduce the size and density that the design no longer fits together even if you reduce the size and density of each section the same.

Is there any way to easily reduce the size of a design in .DST format so that you can also compensate for reduced stitch density?

-S


----------



## prnzez2 (Feb 21, 2010)

Honestly with the size difference you may be better off just redigitizing it in the smaller size. You will have too many points otherwise. I haven't used SEU for a while now since I got my new software (a yr or so) but unless they have changed something since then you'd be giving yourself a headache trying to make it work. Anytime I did two designs of differing sizes in that program I always found it better to do them to size. Hope that helps. 

If you are trying to just resize a design that you purchased and didn't digitize yourself you'll have an especially hard time. You really need the original file to be able to resize properly, which if that is the case and I misread your post then that is the issue that you are running into and I don't believe there is a quick fix in that instance.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Squeed,
Your success will depend on the specific file and on the elements within the file. You can convert all the expanded data to outlines, but again there are a lot of "ifs" to contend with. An example would be a satin outline that is right at 1mm, If you "just reduce it" you will also have to add pull comp to make it sewable even if the density was compensated. One thing that the software will not do is automatically change that stiel stitch outline to a running stitch or a outline underlay to a center. Some edits like this can work if you understand how to tell it what to do, but then, you're almost to the point time-wise, of re creating it. If you want to, you can post the file to the support group on yahoo. It's definately a good skill to learn.


----------



## SierraSupport (Aug 25, 2009)

squeed said:


> I am trying to shrink down designs that are 8 x 4 for use with a pocket sized logo. I understand with Stitch Era Universal that when you just grab the sizing tool and shrink or expand the design that the stitch density stays the same.
> 
> You can change the stitch density by selecting each section of your design and using the slider bars to reduce or enlage it, and if you have the density box checked, SEU presumably changes the density for you.
> 
> ...


Ian's correct about the impracticality of even attempting to edit a 8" x 4" design into a left chest.

But if your scaling is not that considerable, if and when you resize a stitch file, it will still hold all pieces in place as long as you select it all and resize it at once. There's no need to select individual pieces and resize them separately, this is probably where the pieces start falling in different places.


----------

